# Quick jug trip



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Got home before dark, hit the river. Ran 20 jugs for about 1.5 hours. Picked them up at dark. Caught 4 nice ones. I used to only keep the small catfish but an old guy (I guess I'm an old guy now) showed me how to "fillet them twice". I skin them first - always have, then take about 1/8 inch off the skin side of the fillet. Seems like the fishy taste is in that silver skin. Now anything under 12 lbs goes in the cooler. I still keep the smaller cats to cook whole. It really makes a difference. Some folks say it wastes meat but not the meat you want to be eating. Used chunked bream for bait.
















Before taking off the silver skin








1/2 a fillet "cleaned"








The final product.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Me and a friend are in Eufaula at his place on Cowiki Creek. Set out 20 jugs today. Caught 7 from 8 to 11am. Went back this afternoon and caught 5 from 5 to 7pm. Used shiners and rooster liver for bait. My trolling motor quit so we had to use the outboard and all of the sudden now it is stuck in forward, no reverse or neutral. What can happen next?


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice ! Yep I'm a firm believer in getting all that red meat off.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Right On!


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

How do you do the "second" fillet? I think my clumsy self would really wind up buthering it.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

H2OMARK said:


> How do you do the "second" fillet? I think my clumsy self would really wind up buthering it.


Mark, sharp knife, cutting board, then do 1/2 the fillet at a time. I could show you but it's hard to describe.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

mark, pm mathgeek. i'll bet he got a video.
jack


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

I bet that big one submerged the jug a few times. Did you weigh it?


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

billyb said:


> Me and a friend are in Eufaula at his place on Cowiki Creek. Set out 20 jugs today. Caught 7 from 8 to 11am. Went back this afternoon and caught 5 from 5 to 7pm. Used shiners and rooster liver for bait. My trolling motor quit so we had to use the outboard and all of the sudden now it is stuck in forward, no reverse or neutral. What can happen next?


Is that the same morphydite motor? Pull the cowling and watch the shift linkage as you try and shift it. If it's not moving lie it was intended, try and see what is causing it to jam up. You may need to use a pair of long handled needled nosed pliers to pull up or push down on the shift rod at the point it goes down to the lower (almost centered under the motor). Hopefully, that'll unbind it.

* if that doesn't work, remove the sparkplugs and turn the prop by hand, back and forth about 2 to 3 inches each way, while at the same time have someone try and shift it to neutral.
If this doesn't do it, look again dogged legged off from under the motor and see if the bolt fell out that holds the shift rod (going down to foot) and the shift linkage (going to the shift lever).


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Bodupp said:


> I bet that big one submerged the jug a few times. Did you weigh it?


Yeah when I got close with the boat he pulled the jug under. It too so long to come back up I thought he has pulled it under a tree or something. But it surfaced 20 yards downstream. After that he came up kinda easy like. I guess he was tired. I caught 3 on the west bank and only 1 on the east bank. Set most of my jugs on the east bank, wouldn't you know it.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

jack2 said:


> mark, pm mathgeek. i'll bet he got a video.
> jack


This is wrong on so many levels!🤣🤣🤣


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

If we have a fish filleting comp at a pff event. I’m not entering. well done sir!


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

The shift rod had came apart. Put it back together and everything was fine. Put new ends on the battery lines and the TM run like new.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

billyb said:


> The shift rod had came apart. Put it back together and everything was fine. Put new ends on the battery lines and the TM run like new.


Damn that's good news.


----------



## WeathermanTN (Oct 3, 2014)

Your double fillet is a great way to reduce any intake of pollutants as well. Striped bass (rockfish) were on the Do Not Eat list in Tennessee. Having access to the best independent labs in the State, a 25 pound rockfish was shocked, netted, and one side submitted; results indicated presence of PCBs and Mercury at measurable levels. I filleted the other half, removing all of the red meat below the skin (like your silver skin on the cat), as well as all of the red meat on the lateral line. Same lab, same test, no PCB nor Mercury detected. i repeated that with large white bass (stripe); on rare occasion, a whole large white would return low but detectable levels, but no detects on properly filleted whites with the red meat on the lateral line removed. The red meat is fattier, and crap tends to bioaccumulate in fatty areas of fish. I would think that the belly flaps on a cat may be wise to toss, since they are generally “fattier” than the remainder of the fish.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

WeathermanTN said:


> Your double fillet is a great way to reduce any intake of pollutants as well. Striped bass (rockfish) were on the Do Not Eat list in Tennessee. Having access to the best independent labs in the State, a 25 pound rockfish was shocked, netted, and one side submitted; results indicated presence of PCBs and Mercury at measurable levels. I filleted the other half, removing all of the red meat below the skin (like your silver skin on the cat), as well as all of the red meat on the lateral line. Same lab, same test, no PCB nor Mercury detected. i repeated that with large white bass (stripe); on rare occasion, a whole large white would return low but detectable levels, but no detects on properly filleted whites with the red meat on the lateral line removed. The red meat is fattier, and crap tends to bioaccumulate in fatty areas of fish. I would think that the belly flaps on a cat may be wise to toss, since they are generally “fattier” than the remainder of the fish.


well, this is good to know. in other words, you're saying don't eat the blood line?
jack


----------



## WeathermanTN (Oct 3, 2014)

jack2 said:


> well, this is good to know. in other words, you're saying don't eat the blood line?
> jack


Yes. I do feed it to our cat, though…


----------

